# Fruity Black Rice Salad With Cilantro, Avocado, and Pepitas in Chili-Orange Vinaigrette



## Silversage (Apr 25, 2015)

*Fruity Black Rice Salad With Cilantro, Avocado, and Pepitas in Chili-Orange Vinaigrette*

This is one of the many recipes I have bookmarked to try later.  Well, tonight I got to it and it was fabulous!  I had to share.

From Serious Eats:  Fruity Black Rice Salad With Cilantro, Avocado, and Pepitas in Chili-Orange Vinaigrette | Serious Eats : Recipes







I served it with a spicy shrimp, which I cook in a habenero-ginger-garlic-orange oil.  But it would be the perfect foil for any dish with a gingery kick.  I didn't add the orange pieces, only because after squeezing and zesting my only orange, there wasn't anything left to add.  But I didn't really miss it.  There was plenty of orange in the dressing.

As a vegetarian option, you could make this the center of a meal.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 25, 2015)

We really like "Forbidden Rice" (black rice) in the preparations we have tried. Did you use blood oranges in that preparation?


----------



## Silversage (Apr 25, 2015)

Actually,  the only similar fruit I had on hand was a mineola, so that's what I used.  I'd bet that it would be good with a blood orange - or any orange or tangerines.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 25, 2015)

What a pretty salad!  Looks delicious!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 26, 2015)

Holy cow...now that is my kind of salad....saved.  Thank you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 26, 2015)

I have some black rice that needs using up. This looks like a great idea.

I find I'm wasting spending more and more time reading articles on "Serious Eats". Now I'm going to need to start perusing their recipes!


----------

